# Roaming profile not available



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello,

Have a PC at work running Windows XP SP2 in a domain environment with Windows SBS 2003. 

I have a user who tries to log on to the domain and gets the following message: Your roaming profile is not available. You are logged on with the locally stored profile. Changes to the profile will not be copied to the server. Possible causes of this error include network problems or insufficient security rights. 

DETAIL - Access is denied.

Then I get the next message: Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes to this profile wiil be lost when you log off.

I checked the permissions on this users roaming profile folder and they are the same as every other user in the organization. Full control for Administrators, Creator Owner has special permissions, Domain Users has Full Control, System has Full Control and Users has Full Control.

I checked ownership and Administrator has ownership of the folder.

I can access the network folder and all documents for this user after the temp profile logs on. I tried logging this user on a different machine and get the same message as before.

I tried logging a different user on the same PC and it hangs on Loading your personal settings and then I get the following error: Windows cannot copy file \\server\etc...May be due to network problems or insufficient security rights. I tried logging this user on a different machine and it worked fine. 

Any insight as to what this may be? I tried a new NIC in the machine and get the same result. 

Thanks in advance for any help/insight you can provide.

Feral Geek


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you get the same error with the same user on a different machine, it sounds like his profile is corrupt. Backup his data, delete his profile on the server, and let it recreate when he logs back in.


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

If you get the same error with the same user on a different machine, it sounds like his profile is corrupt. Backup his data, delete his profile on the server, and let it recreate when he logs back in.


I tried to copy the profile onto a flash drive but get the following message:

Cannot copy NTUSER: Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and the file is not in use.

I can copy other users profile folders. 

This user is a volunteer employee and it is no big deal to recreate her profile if we delete it on the server. You said backup his data, you mean the profile folder correct? Data is backed up by the server every night. So I will delete her profile folder and when she logs back on it should create a new one on the server. My question is, it seems that this workstation is not copying any profiles to the server. I tried logging another user on the same PC and got the same message. If I log that user onto another PC his profile loads properly. I will try deleting her profile and see if that works.


Thanks for you help, I appreciate it.

Feral Geek


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You don't want to copy the entire profile as that is what is corrupt. Just the actual documents and whatnot. It is the ntuser.dat and one other .dat file (I forget) that usually is the culprit.

If that particular machine is not loading anyones profile then I would remove it from the domain and readd it.


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

I removed the computer from the domain and added it back but it still will not load any profiles. I cannot delete this users profile either. I was able to delete the NTUSER.dat file but there was no other .dat file in the profile folder. I try to delete the entire profile folder but it acts like it is going to send it to the recycle bin and then it stops and nothing gets deleted. Any other suggestions?

Feral Geek


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

rename the profile to something like usernameold


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

I renamed the profile and that seemed to do the trick. It created a new profile and seems to work fine other than it takes a long time saving the settings when logging off. I tried a few log-ons and log-offs and it still took a long time to save setting each time. Interesting also is the fact that the security settings on the new profile were not accessible at first until I made the administrator owner of the folder. I thought that was by default. 

Thanks again for your assistance in this matter. I greatly appreciate it and I learned from it. My donation is forthcoming. 

Feral Geek


----------

